# Shun Kramer Meiji SG2 Thinning & Etch Job - #2



## Dave Martell

I got another Shun Kramer Meiji SG2 knife in for refurb. This one needed repairs to the edge, tip, and then blade thinning.












Before






AFTER









Before






AFTER


----------



## mkriggen

Amazing work Dave, almost makes me wish I hadn't sold my Shun:whistling:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## marc4pt0

Very inspiring Dave! And again it's odd that the pattern by the handle is so noticeably changed by this!


----------



## The Anti-Chrysler

Man, it looked like it was used as a machete. Yikes. The re-work is downright beautiful.


----------



## Bill13

Looks really nice Dave, did they admit how it happened?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

This thread makes me wanna buy such knife. Awesome work Dave


----------



## ThEoRy

That's a nice looking can opener you fixed there Dave!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I'll be sending mine to Dave as soon as Stefan completes a handle for my Kono Ginsanko wide bevel that Dave will be mounting and tuning up.


----------



## Dave Martell

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'll be sending mine to Dave as soon as Stefan completes a handle for my Kono Ginsanko wide bevel that Dave will be mounting and tuning up.




:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## jacid77

Hi Dave, beautifully done mate! Being new to japanese knives I can't really yet fathom how much time and work that must take. Awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks jacid, it was a fun project for sure.


----------



## Sabaki

Never liked the Kramer profile but the work you have done to it is really spotless!


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks


----------



## GaryWGraley

You are a magician ! that is an amazing transformation right there! I'd almost swear you just tossed the bad one and got the person a new knife, well, I guess it turned out to be like a new knife in the end!
G2


----------



## Dave Martell

Thanks Gary


----------



## Matus

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> This thread makes me wanna buy such knife. Awesome work Dave



+1


----------



## deanb

Wow Dave! Just WOW!!


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are too easily impressed.


----------



## mr drinky

Very nice repair job Dave. 

k.


----------

